
Writer Unblock - elnik
https://scriptspry.com/writerunblock/
======
maebert
A few years ago I wrote The Most Dangerous Writing App. It's been acquired
since, but the open-source version still has a "hardcore mode" very similar to
this, where you only see the last letter you typed:
[https://maebert.github.io/themostdangerouswritingapp/](https://maebert.github.io/themostdangerouswritingapp/)

------
weeksie
The irony about these "distraction free writing" projects is that I'd bet the
majority of them are created by people procrastinating when they could be
writing.

------
ericax
I've made a project that incentivize people to write every day by planting a
tree on their behalf for every day they write a certain word count. I made it
because I think too many apps try to keep writers writing by punishing them,
and I want to try positive reinforcement instead. Unfortunately I don't think
that works.

Writer's block is a real thing. As least it seems to me like one. There's no
trick to bypass it every time. It's like fighting common cold: it's painful,
but it will pass eventually.

You will continue to write if you haven't given up by the time inspiration
strikes. It's a test of persistence, really.

------
elnik
Sometimes, you just need to put down your thoughts with out the fear of
someone looking at what you are writing, or with out your editor bugging you
about all the typos you are making or with your eyes closed and give control
to your fingers to put down what thoughts run in your head.

Can do away with the internet too, if a data url can be crafted with this html
and bookmarked.

Happy unstucking!

~~~
LeonB
Link to this:

data:text/html;base64,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

~~~
elnik
Added a neat "hack" instead to set the href of a link dynamically.

'data:text/html;base64,' \+ btoa(document.documentElement.outerHTML)

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
My personal favorite writing unblocker isn't a piece of software - it's
cannabis use. Writer's block is arguably technically a form of anxiety - so
yes it is possible (speaking from personal experience) to be prescribed
medical marijuana for writer's block. Of course, YMMV depending on what state
you're in.

~~~
drenvuk
I'd prefer it if people didn't advocate drug use for productivity or
creativity or performance gains.

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
I hear you but I specifically am advocating for cannabis use in a medicinal
way for anxiety reducing gains - which I suppose could be construed as
performance gains. Nowhere did I advocate that it increases productivity or
creativity.

------
Mathnerd314
It's a white content-editable <p>, for anyone trying to figure it out.

~~~
Mathnerd314
There are plenty of other minimalist text editors, so I'd say this is a one-
day-hack kind of thing.

------
jigargandhi
Why don't use pen and paper

------
FriendlyNormie
I rarely see halfway decent “Show HN” style posts, people seem to prefer
amateur hour stuff in that category instead. Why?

Recently we had the uninspired Pickle Rick “terminal” someone made in four
minutes and then an allegedly multiplayer game called Space Frigates. It was
astonishing to see people upvote and praise Space Frigates one after the other
despite it being broken, full of bugs, and completely unplayable. To test my
theory I posted a link to microgravity.io which is an actual polished and
working browser multiplayer space game created by two bored teenagers,
objectively much more inspiring content because if kids can do that then just
imagine what you can do if you put in the effort? Yet it only received 3
upvotes while Space Frigates received 180.

Is this because people can relate more emotionally to someone who makes
depressingly little progress on a side project? Or is the first step more
exciting to witness than the end result? Or what?

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
I think if the teenagers themselves came and showed HN their microgravity
game, it'd be better received.

